# ksg: choke tubes or compensator?



## dustin.cavanah (Feb 18, 2015)

I recently got a keltec ksg and was wonder about the advantages/disadvantages of adding either a compensator or choke tubes to the shotgun. 

What have yall uses and liked or disliked?


----------

